# What was your first arrest?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

If you remember, what was the offense(s) of your first arrest?

Dusting off the cobwebs, I believe my first as a SPO working security was receiving stolen property and a default warrant.

As a full-time police officer, it was heroin possession and 2 default warrants.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

SPO: Disorderly & Warrant

Full-time: 90/24


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I swear it was a mistake, she said she was 18
....oh you mean....neva mind


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

My first was an OUI, guy practically fell out of his car. I attempted to do FSTs and he almost fell in front of on coming traffic. My report was "less than perfect", all in all a first year lawyer could have mopped the floor with it although this guy could definately afford a good lawyer as he owned a very well known business. One good thing was that he blew a .23 on the BT. He pled guilty and I never even had to go to court.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I swear it was a mistake, she said she was 18
> ....oh you mean....neva mind


Beat me to it


----------



## DoItNow22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Disorderly/Disturbing/Threatening to commit a crime


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Oddly, both (as a Campus Cop & as a City Cop) were arrest warrants. 

The campus one was a homeless Vietnam vet who was DK and attacking people. In the end I didn't charge him with any new charges, just the warrant. 

The 1st city Cop one was a SP person standing by a gas station. My FTO & I checked him out and sure enough he had a warrant. My FTO (great street cop) felt the party may have been casing the place for a robbery........


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unauthorized use of motor vehicle, unlicensed operation.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

My first citizens arrest was for a guy that kept spitting on the subway at Downtown Crossing. I placed him in custody with handcuffs I made out of paperclips

My first as a security guard was at the Golden Banana for a guy sitting in perverts row getting personal with himself if you know what I mean.

First as a Campus cop was for theft of panties from a MAJOR panty raid. We fixed his wagon but good.

Then as a Local the first was an obscure town ordinance for a woman wearing white after Labor Day. It was a wealthy town and got pressure from the Selectmen. 

My first with MSP I went hardcore and grabbed a double arrest with a summons. Unlicensed landscaper, 90-10 warrant for the passanger and an allowing summons for the company owner.

I've applied to the Feds. I can't wait. I'll let you know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Poss CS A w/intent school zone


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to work Loss Prevention at Jordan Marsh...shoplifting circa '85.

First on the job arrest was for Possession Class D w/Intent in Orchard Park in '88...still remember the guy's name.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Disorderly,resisting arrest.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Drunk deer hunter with a warrant and an illegal kill


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Op after suspension and a warrant.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

A guy and a girl, her for OAS, and false name, him for crack.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock said:


> Then as a Local the first was an obscure town ordinance for a woman wearing white after Labor Day. It was a wealthy town and got pressure from the Selectmen.


 Arrest or cite ?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

B&E in the daytime, tresspassing, poss of burglary tools, malicious destruction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I actually can't even remember...LOL Must not have been that memorable.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Special-Disorderly/Trespass
VA-Larceny Over
Massasoit-licence susp/warrant
Current-ICE warrant


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Good old fashion.....trespassing! We should be telling what was the most embarassing arrest you have made? I arrested someone when I worked in Southern NH on a warrant for not paying a library fine!!! In my defense I was with an FTO and just did as I was told. I still cringe alittle about that one.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

As a security officer back there on the South Shore - B&E to Motor Vehicle. Caught a guy breaking into a car at an apartment complex where I worked. 1984

As an officer out here in Los Angeles - Attempt murder after a guy shot another guy 3 times during a crack deal gone bad. Second night out of the academy; 1989


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

trueblue said:


> Good old fashion.....trespassing! We should be telling what was the most embarassing arrest you have made? I arrested someone when I worked in Southern NH on a warrant for not paying a library fine!!! In my defense I was with an FTO and just did as I was told. I still cringe alittle about that one.


Not the most embarassing but my most memorable was arresting a guy for OUI that turned out to be the same guy that hit and killed my grandmother back in 1988. :stomp:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> Not the most embarassing but my most memorable was arresting a guy for OUI that turned out to be the same guy that hit and killed my grandmother back in 1988. :stomp:


Arresting him must have been rewarding...

I had a teacher in college (Traffic Sgt.) who responded to an mvc only to find it was his father who was killed by a guy who ran a stop light...That's a story that sticks with you for life...


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

campus cop - minor in possession and trespassing (local shitbag)

municipal cop - OUI/ Leaving scene serious injury


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Full pursuit with crash, bail out, foot pursuit, OUI. Only 2 hrs in mys shift as a police officer, was training with the LT.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> Not the most embarassing but my most memorable was arresting a guy for OUI that turned out to be the same guy that hit and killed my grandmother back in 1988. :stomp:


Wow, I thought that only happened in movies. Must have been a bumpy ride back to the station. RIP Grandma


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sexual assault in the fourth degree. Old crackhead pinched a lady in the ass at the homeless shelter. He claimed that she looked like his sister from behind, and wouldn't have done it to a complete stranger.


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Triple play; First MV stop the operator was drunk, each idiot passenger had warrants. They were coming from a World Wrestling Federation event at the Garden and the operator caught Hulk Hogan's bandana when he threw it into the crowd. He was so proud.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

trueblue said:


> We should be telling what was the most embarassing arrest you have made?


I wasn't embarrassed at all because she was a complete baggadouche, but a few years ago I arrested a woman for a 1977 warrant for fishing without a license. If she had just kept her mouth shut, I would have told her to go to the court the next morning on her own.

Another one...the arrest itself wasn't embarrassing (trafficking cocaine and firearm w/defaced serial number), but I locked the prisoner in the cruiser while it was running with the key in the ignition, and this was before cruisers were keyed alike.

Oh, and it was raining.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

DLS Criminal. (Susp license 6th offense or more) I arrested her three more times for same crime in the following year.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Default Warrant, found him passed out drunk on the side of the road around noon time. Several hours after booking he woke up and thought he got locked up OUI.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

1982 or so, working as a beach cop, cut through the high school to get to a ball field we had to patrol and saw a pickup truck doing donuts on the soccer field. Called for a regular cruiser and the officer arrived, looked at me and said "you'd better arrest him, then." So I did. 

Took a while back at the station to figure out exactly what for, but I knew it had to be illegal.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As an SPO, Shoplifting.

As a PO, a Domestic ABDW.

I arrested a female for ABDW to wit a phone handset. She smacked her baby daddy with a corded house phone. The bail commisioner felt bad for her and released her for $25.00 with an assurance from her that she was not going to go home. She went home ofcourse, and sinse the phone was now in evidence, beat her Baby Daddy with a frying pan. Love is grand.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

263FPD said:


> As an SPO, Shoplifting.
> 
> As a PO, a Domestic ABDW.
> 
> I arrested a female for ABDW* to wit *a phone handset.


I always laugh when I hear "to wit"...I've only used once in a summons...


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

WMS x 5 that turned into a foot pursuit. Went with my FTO and a CPAC guy to a house in Fitchburg. It was known that the guy was there, so when we went into the house he bolted. My radio transmissions were less than stellar as I had no clue what any of the streets in the bowels of Fitchburg were.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> WMS x 5 that turned into a foot pursuit. Went with my FTO and a CPAC guy to a house in Fitchburg. It was known that the guy was there, so when we went into the house he bolted. My radio transmissions were less than stellar as I had no clue what any of the *streets in the bowels of Fitchburg* were.


 I was under the impression that the whole city was a shithole. Am I wrong?


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> MP - Affray multiple locked up that night due to huge brawl at the E-club
> 
> Current - Unarmed robbery very first day on FTO.
> 
> Like Delta, the lame one was for fail to appear for jury duty but the dick was being.....well, a dick so fuck him.


Not first, but fail to appear jury duty on April fools day, it was April 1st and he was a fucking fool..


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*SPO* - Defrauding an Innkeeper, Larceny by Check over $250, Forgery, Uttering... 

*PO * - OUI Liquor after a MV Crash. The sector car didn't want it and said, "where's the new kid, he needs the experience" _True_, but I still thought it was kind of a douche move. :yellowcarded:

*TPR* - HTO driving away from the courthouse after attending a _Show-Cause_ hearing on my FTO's previous arrest of this same guy as an HTO. My _Tpr. Coach_ then says to me, "that's a cheap pinch kid, and... you're welcome". :teeth_smile:

*Most Embarassing* - (After the Fact?)... My MV Stop; the Bad-Guy has a stolen/obliterated Serial# Handgun on him, 2 warrants and 94c in possession.

His name rings a bell in my head. I then do an 'In-house search' on the computer of bad-guy's name, only to reveal that *I *delivered an unrelated 209-a (Stay Away/No Contact Order) to him in the weeks prior, humbly then realizing that I missed the fact that the WMS (x2) were outstanding on him at that time. :whatchutalkingabout

Apparently, when handed the paperwork, I just delivered it like some naive errand boy. Felt like shit afterward. Definitely feel like I got away with one that time.

Never assume that someone else checked such info... Check again.

Just like this old chestnut (regardless of what your fellow officers think or say to you):

Never handle a prisoner without searching them yourself.
Even if you are told that they were, or see them being searched by another officer, SEARCH AGAIN.

Forewarned is Forearmed.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a joint arrest at Fort Polk as an MP on a Army wife operating with a suspended license. 

First solo arrest as a muni was a 18 year-old high school senior from the rich part of town accepted to a top tier college who had the bright idea to manufacture and try to pass two fake $20 bills at the school store for a Gatorade and a bag of Skittles.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> First solo arrest as a muni was a 18 year-old high school senior from the rich part of town accepted to a top tier college who had the bright idea to manufacture and try to pass two fake $20 bills at the school store for a Gatorade and a bag of Skittles.


He was simply preparing for the that time of his business career when he would become a white collar criminal. After all, it isn't counterfeiting until he manufactures ten such bills. Up to that point, it's just uttering a false instrument.

Sure it's a felony, but it's one of those "Who gives a fuck" felonies.

dont you just love the Mass Criminal Laws?


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

My 1st was a cousin for Affray... Lose touch & "go to the other side"?... meh. (Yes I'm that guy.):smug:


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I was under the impression that the whole city was a shithole. Am I wrong?


I would say 90-95% of the city is a shithole...the other 5-10% there are houses upwards of 5-600K which I had no idea were actually in Fitchburg.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> He was simply preparing for the that time of his business career when he would become a white collar criminal. After all, it isn't counterfeiting until he manufactures ten such bills. Up to that point, it's just uttering a false instrument.
> 
> Sure it's a felony, but it's one of those "Who gives a fuck" felonies.
> 
> dont you just love the Mass Criminal Laws?


Don't get me wrong--part of me definitely felt bad for the kid, but in the end don't make couterfeit currency in your bedroom and try to pass it off in a school where everyone has known you for the past four years.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

First arrest... I was just out of the academy and was on a week of training on the desk (dispatching). Guy walks into the station for a tow release. I run his license for a status and then a warrant hit pops up. I advised the guy of his lucky day and escort him to the booking desk.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jeepster said:


> First arrest... I was just out of the academy and was on a week of training on the desk (dispatching). Guy walks into the station for a tow release. I run his license for a status and then a warrant hit pops up. I advised the guy of his lucky day and escort him to the booking desk.


That reminds me...

Female caller: "Yes, I'd like to know if I have a warrant for my arrest?"

Me: "Give me your name and date of birth."

Running WMS, she has two.

She: "So, do I have a warrant?"

Me: "The information is CORI, you would have to come in and show me your ID."

She: "OK, I will be there in a few minutes."

Me: "Sure you will, bye."

Twenty minutes later woman comes to the front desk with a license in hand. (What do you know, it's her.)

She: "So, do I have one or not?"

Me: "I am going to buzz you in through that door, keep going until you reach the counter on your left."

She: "OK."

I meet her at the counter and escort her to booking area. Light begins to dawn on her.

She: "I have a warrant, don't I?"

Me: "Nope, you have two warrants."

She: "I have enough money to make bail."

Me: "No you don't, they are both defaults. You do realize it's a friday afternoon, don't you?"

She: "Ah, shit!!!"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well mine was indeed like some of these others, THE PICTURE OF EXCITEMENT!!!

I was patrolling some place and stopped a car!!! The driver had a suspended license!! 

YUP! You guessed it! Rookie gave her the bracelets and a free ride to JAIL (insert corny cop music here please)!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

263FPD said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Female caller: "Yes, I'd like to know if I have a warrant for my arrest?"


We had someone on the list to be hired who popped on a warrant. He was told to come in for his "interview".....shows up all fresh scrubbed in a snazzy suit, and was also told to go through "that door", which led to the booking area.

Oh, and he's now doing life no parole for first-degree murder.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> We had someone on the list to be hired who popped on a warrant. He was told to come in for his "interview".....shows up all fresh scrubbed in a snazzy suit, and was also told to go through "that door", which led to the booking area.
> 
> *Oh, and he's now doing life no parole for first-degree murder*.


Sooooo, he'll be out next Friday?:redcarded:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Sooooo, he'll be out next Friday?:redcarded:


Next Friday ? I think Deville just found his next Chairman of the Parole Board.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Lets see.....thinking back to 1977.....I believe it was for disordely at the old American House Bar in TFalls


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DoD102 said:


> Lets see.....thinking back to 1977.....I believe it was for disordely at the old American House Bar in TFalls


1977????

Let's see.....

I was 10, still living in Kiev, Ukraine, thinking that Americans were evil Imperialist Swine (Because Grandpa Stalin said so years before).

I was looking at the jack-booted Soviet cops back then and saying to myself how cool it must be to be able to kick the shit out someone and not even have to charge them with a crime for 72 hours after arresting them

---------- Post added at 13:18 ---------- Previous post was at 13:02 ----------

This is what they used to look loike in those days. Note the "Patrol Rifle". I still don't have one and it's 2011.


----------



## 13B (Sep 8, 2010)

90/10 and a warrant on my first MV stop. :shades_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My first as an Auxiliary during a Town Takeover (the Regulars would go for in-service and the town was covered by the Aux. for a few hours. One reg. sgt. and one reg. patlm was still on, just in case) was for Armed Robbery. My partner and I were sitting at the Dunkie's at 5 Corners when a call came in that the Fotomat at Kings Plaza had just been robbed. (I'm dating myself a bit here). We dumped our coffee's (rookie mistake! I haven't dumped a coffee in DECADES) and beat feet the 1 mile up the road. As we pulled into the parking lot, the dispatcher said, "He's in the red station wagon you just passed." We looked at each other and turned the car around. "Now he's two cars ahead of you!" "We almost said it but thought the same thing, "How the hell does HE know???"

We stopped the car in the parking lot where Bertucci's is now, jumped out and drew down on the guy. My partner pulled him from the car while I covered and after patting him down, cuffed him and put him in the back seat of the cruiser. Yeah, he was read his rights.

As I sat in back with him, we could hear the others talking about how we should go back for an ID. the guy, maybe in his early 20s (I was 20 myself) looked at me and without batting an eye says, "No need. It was me. I did it."

I step out and call over to the others, "He says it's him. He admits it."

"We gotta be sure so we probably should go back." Then they start discussing where he might have dumped the gun since none was found on him or in the car. He looks at me and says, "I didn't have a gun. I stuck my hand in my pocket." I relate this but I'm told, "We can't be too careful."

I reply again, "OK".

We get back to the station and this guys is ready for booking. The Regular Lt. gets him lined up to take his picture but is having trouble figuring out how to work the camera. The arrestee shows him how.

Looking back I can't help but think, God, if only they were ALL so cooperative.

The play by play btw, was from the victim who, when told to get down on the floor, took the phone with him. Before the guy left, he dialed 9-1-1 (or whatever was being used back then) and the end of the crime was heard over the phone, then he gave the info as the guy left.

For a 20 year old kid who couldn't wait to be a cop full time, this was one of the most incredible moments in my then young life!

First at a full timer at UMass? I don't remember.

First at my current job? I don't remember.

What happened yesterday morning? I don't remember.

---------- Post added at 10:16 ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 ----------



263FPD said:


> 1977????
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> ...


Can you picture one of these guys coming here and trying to adjust? And Delta thinks he couldn't do MY job!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

First arrest; 90-23 and warrants. The guy was so fat he had to lie on his side to squeeze into my cruiser and I had to string two sets of cuffs together.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I was stationed in Germany and we were all just getting tanked off base, then the Polizei came and...oh wait, our first arrest on the job? My bad, I thought...nevermind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Arrest Warrant, in those days they issued warrants for everything. Not paid parking tickets, dog license etc.
My first "real" arrest was an assault w/dangerous weapon (kitchen fork) at a domestic.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

SinePari said:


> I was stationed in Germany and we were all just getting tanked off base, then the Polizei came and...oh wait, our first arrest on the job? My bad, I thought...nevermind.


Pull up your pants !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

OCKS said:


> Arrest Warrant, in those days they issued warrants for everything. Not paid parking tickets, dog license etc.
> My first "real" arrest was an assault w/dangerous weapon (kitchen fork) at a domestic.


Those were the days. You lock someone up on a warrant and if it's at the start of the shift, you took a road trip for the rest of the shift!

Though in our case, it was often within a few miles of travel, very few really good ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> Those were the days. You lock someone up on a warrant and if it's at the start of the shift, you took a road trip for the rest of the shift!


I used to LOVE road trips for warrant pickups! Used to volunteer for them.



Kilvinsky said:


> Though in our case, it was often within a few miles of travel, very few really good ones.


I had a couple of good ones....furthest was out past Worcester (can't remember the town), but also Attleboro, Dracut, Seekonk, and Plymouth.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I used to LOVE road trips for warrant pickups! Used to volunteer for them.
> 
> I had a couple of good ones....furthest was out past Worcester (can't remember the town), but also Attleboro, Dracut, Seekonk, and Plymouth.


Luck Duck!

It seemed that most of the ones we got were from the Mets so it was often a short drive to and from. Welleseley was a nice ride though. That was when they were using the Mass. Highway Barn as a station. Very interesting!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

My best road trip was down to the cape to pick up a warrant arrest. Got to take a ride, get lunch, and get an arrest stat. My worst was to Hanover the guy was drunk and had pissed and shit himself. Came home blues light and siren in the break down lane.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I used to LOVE road trips for warrant pickups! Used to volunteer for them.


The new WMS eliminated such fun. Sometimes for a really good warrant I would call the issuing department and ask if they wanted to come and get 'em. Every now and then their supervisor would send some lucky bastard on a road trip, but it hasn't happened in a long time with everyone being short. Now if WE could go on road trips to drop off others' warrants, that would almost be as good as being "transport deputy"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

OCKS said:


> My best road trip was down to the cape to pick up a warrant arrest. Got to take a ride, get lunch, and get an arrest stat. My worst was to Hanover the guy was drunk and had pissed and shit himself. Came home blues light and siren in the break down lane.


It's called SELF DEFENSE! It was that, or you might have added your vomit to the mix!

These days, you could have gotten out of work for a few days to de-contaminate yourself considering that was a HAZMAT situation!

---------- Post added at 14:04 ---------- Previous post was at 14:02 ----------



SinePari said:


> The new WMS eliminated such fun. Sometimes for a really good warrant I would call the issuing department and ask if they wanted to come and get 'em. Every now and then their supervisor would send some lucky bastard on a road trip, but it hasn't happened in a long time with everyone being short. Now if WE could go on road trips to drop off others' warrants, that would almost be as good as being "transport deputy"


I've got a story I love to tell about having the department pick the guy up. I won't share it now because of it's length (WHAT???) but I was laughing my ass off that night listening to the radio and then hearing some of the background stuff later, which made it all the more funny!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

The old warrant system was good in some ways. If you had an idiot but nothing to arrest him for, chances are he had some old warrant for non renewal of a dog lic. There is a god. The best was going to find the guy on friday afternoon so he sits in jail to court on monday morning.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

My first arrest was for male prostitution, but the female police officer let me off after I got her off!:wavespin:


----------



## A133 (Jun 12, 2009)

2 pounds of heroin in a false bottom suitcase/front and back covers of two books in the suitcase while working a summer job during law school. Some of the full time guys were pissed :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> My first as an Auxiliary during a Town Takeover!


I well remember Town Takeover.

The Dianne DeVanna debacle happened during a Town Takroever, thank God that the auxiliary cops who responded did the right thing and notified the proper authorities.

Welcome To DougMohns.com - Doug Mohns Offical Web Site


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

OUI.... Honestly, I maybe would have let him go today.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Multiple warrants on a guy so fat I had to use two pairs of handcuffs and lie him on his side to fit into the cruiser.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

I was FTO to a n00b when we got an unlawful carrying of a handgun and assault D/W (handgun) arrest as her first. I tried to gently explain to the pumped-up rookie that that sort of thing isn't an everyday incident.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I was FTO to a n00b when we got an unlawful carrying of a handgun and assault D/W (handgun) arrest as her first. I tried to gently explain to the pumped-up rookie that that sort of thing isn't an everyday incident.


CWOF?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

7costanza said:


> CWOF?


Probably.....neither one of us ever saw the inside of a courtroom about it. I positively guarantee he didn't do the "mandatory one year" as required by Bartley-Fox, though.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Domestic A&B, ABDW to wit a branch, leaving scene property damage, and general stupidity.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Late to the thread...

Two from one MV stop...

#1: Possession of a Schedule II CS (Heroin), Unlawful use of same, Paraphernalia, and a felony warrant.
#2: Possession of a Schedule III CS (Morphine), Unlawful use of same, Paraphernalia, and a misdemeanor warrant.

I figured something was up when the rear seat passenger on the drivers side (#1) pissed his pants when I contacted the driver.

I had asked my FTO (who was a trooper for five years prior) as soon as we got back to the car if he had ever seen someone spontaneously wet their pants before on a stop...the answer was no.


----------

